# Grooming Tips



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

After reading some of the horror stories about groomers I am glad I have never had to use one. I do have a few tips that I have picked up in my short time as a Havanese owner.

A top Havanese handler gave us a grooming seminar at one of the shows and I would like to share some of his comments and some I have learned along the way.

1) He said the only thing you need is a good pin brush and a small hair dryer. Teach your dog to lie on its side, start drying and grooming from the feet up. Work any mats out with you fingers. Keep the hair out of the eyes with the small colored sconces (scrunchies, thanks Julie), wrapped only 3 times (any less they fall out any more and you will break the hair). Never pull it tight and no rubber bands at all.

2) The only hair this handler clips is the feet and between the pads. And only just enough to keep the dog from sliding on smooth surfaces. Use rounded end scissors.

My tips;

3) At a weekend of shows recently I did not have anything in the motel room to use as a grooming table after Smarty's bath, bingo, the ironing board. Worked great, it is so narrow she did not try to move and the height was perfect. I liked it so much I now have an old ironing boad set up as my grooming table.

4) I have more shampoos and conditions for Smarty than I have ever had for my family. All of the products make the coat look good for a few days but these I found with the help of a vendor at one of the shows works best for the coat staying clean looking for well over a week. *Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo and Chris Christensen After Bath Final Rinse Solution.* Smarty has always had a great coat but these products really have kept that fresh washed look much longer and there is not a mat after a week that I cannot remove with my fingers. These are the best products I have ever used. . After 3 washing with these I am not happy with Smarty's coat. When showing I noticed most of the dogs had a fluffier, dryer, more cottony coat. *Added Edited 12/18/07:After 3 weeks with these products Smarty's coat is more cottony and is a lot dryer than in the past. It seems to stay fluffy longer but I want the silky coat back, so I will use my White & Bright with Pantene conditioner for washing tomorrow.*

For a full body clip I guess most people would need a professional, but as long as I can keep the mats away doing the above, I hope not to have any horror stories to tell.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandi,
What is the colored sconces you mention?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The little cloth or thread covered bands used in little girls hair, I may not have spelled it wrong


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh-----I know what you mean now--I'm sorry!I was thinking a sconce?What is that?But you mean the little colored hair scrunchies?I bet that's what you mean.They come very small now days--like the size of a dime right?


----------



## dcheyne (Oct 18, 2007)

Sandi,
Thanks so much for sharing this information. Since I'm new to taking care of a havanese coat, I can use all the help I can get.
Donna


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've tried the scrunchies, but they didn't work well. I use tiny rubber bands, but they aren't rubber. They are silicone and they slide easily. To remove them, I just make one snip and they come right out. 

I love the ironing board tip. I knew there was a use for it. :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I've tried the scrunchies, but they didn't work well. I use tiny rubber bands, but they aren't rubber. They are silicone and they slide easily. To remove them, I just make one snip and they come right out.
> 
> I love the ironing board tip. I knew there was a use for it. :biggrin1:


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I forgot to add I use 2 dryers and 2 stands when drying Smarty. Here is the website, I got mine a bit cheaper in one of those mags that sell everything.

http://www.hairmade.net/?gclid=CJGV7o6pkpACFUtyOAoduxLx_A


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandi, I thanked you on another thread, but I'll say it again. I'm gettin' one of those stands.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I forgot to add I use 2 dryers and 2 stands when drying Smarty. Here is the website, I got mine a bit cheaper in one of those mags that sell everything.
> 
> http://www.hairmade.net/?gclid=CJGV7o6pkpACFUtyOAoduxLx_A


Looking at this stand, which I love - thank you for sharing that! Will it hold the hose for a box-type dryer? We have the Kool Dry which looks like this: http://www.ez-groom.com/dryers/kooldr.htm

Will the stand you use hold the nozzle end of my dryer?

Wanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Looking at this stand, which I love - thank you for sharing that! Will it hold the hose for a box-type dryer? We have the Kool Dry which looks like this: http://www.ez-groom.com/dryers/kooldr.htm
> 
> Will the stand you use hold the nozzle end of my dryer?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Paige - that looks ideal except I don't have the hand strength to squeeze those types of clips. 

Wanda


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanda I think you could improvise if it was to large, it looks like a 2 inch diameter to me.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Please go to # 1 for my edit to this thread.


----------

